# And we wonder why people don't like snakes?



## niggz (Jan 22, 2015)

http://www.theherald.com.au/story/2832416/rat-hunter-snake-bails-up-backpackers/?cs=4173

And we wonder why people don't like snakes? These so-called trained professionals who "care about wildlife" provoking a brown snake being released just so they can get some video footage to make a good story and get their name in the news. If anyone from the company mentioned in this story reads this thread you should be ashamed! This sort of thing does nothing to help improve the public perception of snakes.


----------



## FlakJacketPro (Jan 22, 2015)

I just want to point out this is the same idiot.

http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/abnormall...leased-at-lake-macquarie-20141002-10pgbq.html


----------



## Sawowie (Jan 22, 2015)

there is someone in the comments of that, that must work for the company, who is getting mighty defensive about how they treated that snake


----------



## FlakJacketPro (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh, it was also the moron who was bitten after using glue on his hands to catch a red belly.

http://www.theherald.com.au/story/2665545/handler-bitten-by-black-snake/

All in all the guy shouldn't be allowed to handle a strand of cooked spaghetti let alone a snake.


----------



## arevenant (Jan 22, 2015)

Re: large RBB - "The "heavy as" snake, which according to Mr Delooze weighed about 10 kilograms"...

What a nuffy.


----------

